# Di2 Battery Management



## Dancer

My Ultegra Di2 has 600 km on its first battery charge and I have just started seeing the battery level indicator flashing 5 times when I test it. Shimano says that indicates "50%". Am I to take that literally, meaning I can go another 600 km before it's completely depleted? Right now, I am not riding too far away from home, so I am not too concerned about pressing my luck, but I would like to know what my limits are.

When do you put the battery on the charger?

Dancer


----------



## BCRexer

As a source of reference, I got 635 miles, over 20 rides, until I had to recharge the battery. However, the battery "run time" will ultimately depend on the number of gear changes you activate. So, if you ride long distances without doing much shifting, the battery charge may last considerably longer than the 600 mile value. Conversely, if your ride routes that require you to make many shifts, then you will likely need to charge the battery more frequently. I think that my frequency of shifts are a little more than average. I ride rolling terrains and spin a lot.


----------



## Dancer

Was the charge indicator light flashing red when you had to recharge?

Dancer


----------



## BCRexer

My battery was fully spent. Solid red illumination. Read instruction sheet. Title is "Battery charge display function".


----------



## Cut.Aussie

My battery finally needs charging.

On the return leg the FD stopped working about 30km from the finish although the RD continued to function perfectly as Shimano said it would and I completed the ride back successfully, RED lamp on solid when tested.

Strava shows I have ridden a total of 1294km on my Cervelo RS since buying the frameset and installed the DI2 kit myself in the last week of Feb.

A lot of my riding is on Sydneys cycleways like the Cooks River Valley, Sydney Olympic Park etc. so lots of stop/start and more gear changing than pure open road riding so I'm very happy with how long the battery pack lasted. Not sure exactly how long the recharge took as I forgot to watch the charger but it was certainly less than 3 hours.

Now having two bikes equipped with DI2 I am totally sold on the technology and don't think I could go back to riding the old fashioned way.


----------



## maxxevv

I average about 1700-2000km per charge on my DA Di2 over the past 2+ years.


----------



## stoked

I ran out of battery only once during a ride in the past 3 plus years of usage. That was on midway in a century ride and still made it home using 50 shifts in rear der. The problem for me is that battery lasts so long that I forget to check it. I average around 1200 miles a charge but usually charge it when it starts to blink red.


----------



## RussellS

I went about 1500 miles total on my Dura Ace Di2 battery. And the front derailleur stopped shifting first. I rode another 100+ miles with just the rear derailleur working. Charging took about an hour.


----------



## the mayor

I think it would be a LOT easier to plug your battery in once in a while than fretting and posting about it....


----------



## Liv2ride

the mayor said:


> I think it would be a LOT easier to plug your battery in once in a while and fretting and posting about it....


Totally agree. There is no memory build up in these batteries so I just throw it on the charger every now and again and I'm set. I never worry about losing a charge out on a ride.


----------



## Dancer

the mayor said:


> I think it would be a LOT easier to plug your battery in once in a while than fretting and posting about it....


My point in asking was this: I am about to ride an extended tour and was wondering how far I could comfortably go while not being near any convenient electrical outlets.

Dancer


----------



## maxxevv

Dancer said:


> My point in asking was this: I am about to ride an extended tour and was wondering how far I could comfortably go while not being near any convenient electrical outlets.
> 
> Dancer


As already mentioned, if harness and batteries are in good condition, and batteries fully charged, 1000km minimum. On relatively flat routes, you can probably double that if you are the average rider, with average gear shifting habits. Or if you want to be absolutely sure, you could bring an extra battery along.


----------



## waltdep

*DI2 battery life*



the mayor said:


> I think it would be a LOT easier to plug your battery in once in a while than fretting and posting about it....


You do get spoiled by battery life. The primary thing to also remember is to be sure your charger is working... i.e. orange light means charging. Test on bike shows solid red, but will not charge. No light at all on charger. Taking to LBS.


----------

